# 1939 Harley



## kreika (Jun 14, 2018)

https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/mcy/d/1939-harley-davidson/6611346443.html




 

Don’t know if this is a good price but it sure is cool!


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 14, 2018)

This one's kinda ugly if you ask me.


----------



## kreika (Jun 14, 2018)

bikewhorder said:


> This one's kinda ugly if you ask me.




Too much going on? I don’t know much about Harley’s but I do like old stuff!!!


----------



## ratrodz (Jun 14, 2018)

50k...
And only 2 pics...


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 14, 2018)

kreika said:


> Too much going on? I don’t know much about Harley’s but I do like old stuff!!!



I like Ed's @catfish better.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 14, 2018)

Never mind, I googled "catfish harley knucklehead" and found it.


----------



## frankster41 (Jun 14, 2018)

Here is the close of the auction on a 36 Knucklehead that didn't meet the reserve with 5 bidders over 100k and here is my 1936 Knucklehead. 1 of 4 Knuckleheads in our collection.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 14, 2018)

Is that seat/saddle/Helo landing pad for real?  Geeze!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 15, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> Is that seat/saddle/Helo landing pad for real?  Geeze!
> 
> View attachment 824012



Looks like a 60s buddy seat. V/r Shawn


----------

